# Blown controller ;o(((((



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

So after getting my RX8 on the road, I was making some wiring improvements and a stray wire touched the high voltage battery terminal.

ARGHHHHHHH

Blew up all my 12v kit (but fortunately left the car alone as ignition was off). And also sent 120v down the throttle input line of my controller.

The controller is not a branded thing, it came from a Chinese company that supplied my motor too.

Everything appears to work, the controller powers, generates no errors (it has a diagnostic panel). But really struggles to spin - its erratic and never gets above 3500rpm (top rpm 8000).

Simply looks like something on the input throttle line has blown. Ive had the case off, examined everything and there is nothing obvious. Checked voltages in key places and the input throttle and everything seems normal.

Took it to a local electronics company and without a circuit diagram they are stuffed.

I dunno what to do - buy another controller $888 dollars, that matches - as it has temp sensors, speed sensors that I assume are bespoke.

Or are there other options? Last thing I want to do is buy a new controller to find out it is something else. I have tested all wires, resistances and voltages, and everything going IN appears ok, just the controllers output is wonky.

Think I am gonna go cry in a beer, any useful advice welcome 

Dave


----------



## DaveBlack (Oct 31, 2018)

Well if it helps anyone to not give up... I fixed the controller.

took it apart, traced the electronics and recreated them on tinkercad (tinker electronics). Found the components that behaved differently - purchased replacements and got a local company to replace them (as super tiny SMD chips).

Controller now works again and $880 dollars still in my bank ;o)

Dave


----------

